# German Sheperd in my life?



## davethesloth (Oct 30, 2009)

For many years now I have always wanted a German Sheperd but in the past month with how things are going well and steady in my life I've had time to really consider getting one.

Ive spent past month re-reading all the bits of information I can find on the net. Ive got all the general information about the breed but what I wanted was to get the opinions of others of whether a German Shepherd would fit into my life. The last thing I want to do is finally get one and end up having an unhappy dog or having to give the dog away.

So heres me in a nutshell. Im 21 living in Ireland in one of the larger cities (rains alot). I work office job 4 days a week with 11 hours at work however possibility of getting a 5 day a week 8 hour shift. Well paid and looking to move into a house with garden. Alot of spare time as I dont really have any hobbies and been living on my own for quite few years now. 

With change of location to a house was when I would be very interested in getting a German Shepherd as mentions I have alot of spare time when im not working so would want to devote my time to a dog to train and love.

I understand the responsibility behind dog ownership especially of one so active, this is why I have asked here for opinions and I would appreciate if you could give honest replies on whether my lifestyle would suit a German Shepherd?

Many thanks,

Dave.

*EDIT* Sorry if this is the wrong forum area, couldnt find one more fitting.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

What concerns me is the 11 hr workday. How will you exercise the dog each day? GSDs cannot get by with two thirty minutes a day (like some breeds). I've heard of older GSDs that still require 5 miles of running each day. DO you want a puppy or an older dog? Puppies require far more time/input and can be exhausting.


----------



## davethesloth (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, the 11 hours workday I think is a big thing. However should soon be time I can harass the boss to put me on a 8 hour work days and only then I would consider a dog, so I would agree you are right. 
Also I would really be looking for a Puppy sense of having dog from Puppy to adult something that appeals greatly to me.

With 8 hour day also would look into excercising with walks morning and afternoon (before and after work) keep Dog and <u>me</u> healthier to


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Davey, welcome to the board!







It's very wise of you to scope out things before bringing your new best friend home. 

How about hiring a dog walker to come by, around midday?









My advice for a first GSD would be a _calm_ adult dog from a rescue/shelter. You can better evaluate an adult, and you may just meet and fall in love with the PERFECT dog to fit your activity level and lifestyle. Adult rescue dogs are best friends waiting to happen!


----------



## davethesloth (Oct 30, 2009)

Dog walker is good idea thanks, would you say getting someone who does it for living or would friend that free during midday be the same if they got to know the dog.

GSD from shelter or rescue now you put it that way is good idea, again im very grateful for both replies. Exactly kind of feedback I wanted


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I got my first GSD and worked 11 hour days. It can be done BUT you have to realize that for about 3 months or better you have NO life outside of work and the puppy. When I was home it was puppy time, quick dinner no fancy stuff and the rest of the evening was puppy play teaching time. First thing I did when I got home was take puppy out, didn't change out of my good work cloths, had to replace some stuff because puppy thought skirts where great fun to jump up and bite. But he had to go out so I lived with it. My MIL came to let him out 2 times a day at first then it was just once a day.

Val


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would agree that the biggest concern would be the 11 hour workday...Mostly because that is a long time to go. My adult dogs can do it...but I would be really concerned about even my 7 month old going that long. 

Puppies can be really rough. Just look through and find some of the "I hate my puppy and I am so frustrated!" threads, so I think you have to REALLY want one and have given it considerable thought so your love will carry you through. My most recent puppy really tried my patience with potty training, not like my first dog who was always easy. So potty training can have to do with the individual dog and it's something you won't really know until you get into it. We raised 2 siblings, and one was very trustworthy within about 2 weeks...the other took about 4 months to feel pretty secure about.

Young puppies need out about every 2 hours for the first couple weeks. And usually by 12 weeks they can go 3-4 hours. 

I would also second a young adult dog, or possibly a slightly older puppy. They're going to have more physical control over their bladder and be an easier transition for you from dog-less to dog-love! Exercise/Activity level is also individual. Some dogs need marathons to even think and some are pretty content with a couple walks or ball sessions in the yard. These are things that can be better evaluated in an older dog than a very young puppy. 

Regarding dog walkers...Others may have more opinions...but a professional dog walker with good reviews has an ethical responsibility I think to give you the time you have paid for. I know friends who have let out other's dogs and if they're in a rush the dog gets all of 2 minutes to go out to pee and is then ushered back inside. But I'm sure it depends on the people in your area and what makes your situation work.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Davey, you're going to be just a super GSD owner, because you're putting so much thought into this! A friend or dogwalker, either one would be good, provided the friend is comfy with the dog and reliable. A calm adult dog can ease into your life easier than a rambunctious, nippy youngster who needs so much more. The adult dog will still need (training) interwoven into your day, even if she or he already seems obedient. But, the training in little spurts can be so fulfilling and enjoyable for both of you! Fun ideas for easy, brief little training games that are truly enjoyable can be found in My Smart Puppy, by Brian Killcommons and Sarah Wilson. It's an easy read, too.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome, Davey. You have come to the right place to get information and advice regarding living with a German Shepherd. Here is another post with a lot of good information given to someone else asking for advice:

Is a German Shepherd right for me? 

Good Luck!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

I really don't think that the 11 hour days are a huge issue if you plan well for them. Do you live close enough to work that you can go home on your lunch break? A dog walker can help. Here in the states, we have doggie day cares that you can take your dog to play and socialize while you are at work.

As the other poster mentioned, you would need to plan that for several months your life will revolve around the pup. With a long work day like that, you will need to spend your evening home. Also expect to get up several times in the middle of the night for potty breaks. Also, trips to the vet and you should plan times for him/her to socialize with all different types of people and other animals.

As for the decision to get a GSD. I am really happy to hear that you are doing the research in advance of just getting the dog. I am sure you have read the pros and cons. Here are some from my personal experience.

You might like a German Shepherd if...
- You like being followed around constantly
- Want to be greeted at the door like you have been at sea for 7 years.
- You want your dog to "participate" in everything you do
- You don't mind that most people will judge your dog by his/her looks without getting to know him/her
- You want to spend lots of time exercising the dog
- You are will to sweep up/brush out of your dog a small poodle worth of fur daily during shedding season.
- You don't mind sloppy fetch balls laid in your lap.
- You can handle cleaning up BIG poops
- You can make a forever commitment because your dog will
- You can deal with whining
- You want a dog that will work with you for hours and try his/her best to please you
- You can handle a big food bill
- You are willing to take the risk that he/she may have genetic diseases that require lots of attention from you.
- You want a friend who will ALWAYS care about how you are feeling
- You understand that if he/she does not get enough mental stimulation he/she will create their own, and most likely that will mean loosing shoes, carpet, furniture, walls...
- You want a best buddy who would do anything for you


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Dave 
First things first welcome aboard







I have to agree with the people talking about rescues. I got Baron as a puppy and even though I cherrish all the fond memories of him being a puppy, it was a nightmare. If I had it to do again I would have gone the rescue route. The whining while in the crate during crate training. The couch missing a arm. The other couch with the cushions shredded. The third couch with the cushions shredded. The trim in the house chewed. The siding chewed. The curtains ripped down and chewed. The carpet ripped up and chewed. The drywall chewed. Plus not to mention my arms looking like I survived a shark attack from the elbows down. Thats the life of a puppy. Now its not all bad, but these are some of the things that WILL happen with a pup. Baron is two now and still has these tendencies from time to time. Not very often anymore and it might only be a envelope chewed, its not usually structural damage anymore. This is just my experience, not everybodys is the same. I will say this, your choice in companions is perfect. Baron is my best friend. I gave up on human friends. Now what I can't wait to see is all the pictures your going to post of you and your shep in the beautiful Irish countryside!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

small poodle worth of fur?? I love that! we say that we can knit another GSD in 2 days during shedding time. now that we have 2, I have a feeling it will be down to a couple of hours!

that said, I will second (third? fourth?) the idea of an adult dog. it is pretty easy to find one already housetrained, you will know how they are with other dogs, cats, etc etc.


----------



## davethesloth (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your AMAZING support on this matter, was the last thing I needed before deciding is the GSD for me. I think you've convinced me to go for a more adult dog probably be the best choice for my life style. 
I think my only worry now is as it was nicely put "can handle cleaning up BIG poops" hehe.
But I will look into renting into a house within next 6 months dont want to rush anything (need to make sure house has nice surrounding ect). When time comes might be back with more question on actual adopting. Unless of course you wish to give some tips now would appreciate it.

Dave.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sure! If you feed raw, you'll have a hard time finding the teeny-tiny micro-poops.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Make sure when you rent that the landlord allows large dogs, and specifically GSDs - this may be an issue for his or her insurrance. 

If s/he does, get it in WRITTING!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieWelcome to the board.
> 
> I really don't think that the 11 hour days are a huge issue if you plan well for them. Do you live close enough to work that you can go home on your lunch break? A dog walker can help. Here in the states, we have doggie day cares that you can take your dog to play and socialize while you are at work.
> 
> ...


What a great post. So true. As I am typing this, Zeus is looking at me and trying to put a huge, slobber covered ball in my lap.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Ruthie
> You might like a German Shepherd if...
> - You like being followed around constantly
> - Want to be greeted at the door like you have been at sea for 7 years.
> ...


-You don't mind showing up to formal occasions with dog fur on your dress clothes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your life style suitable for having any dog? you can always
change your life style so it's suitable for having
a dog.

a GSD is easy to train. they're versatile. with
the proper training and socializing a GSD makes a
wonderfull pet. spending a lot of quality time with your
dog also helps.

if you're working 8 hours a day or 11 hours a a day
i strongly suggest getting a sitter to come in and
give your dog a break, food and spend some time
with puppy so it's not left alone while you're
at work.

so what do you think? does a dog fit into your life?


----------

